# WoW Aussteigerthread



## Trafalgalore (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute,

Ich habe gestern schweren Herzens meiner Gilde mitgeteilt das ich nicht länger WoW spielen werde,ich habe sämtliche 9 Twinks auf links gezogen und alles verkauft rüssi,equip,mats etc. Bei meinem Krieger (main gs 480) habe ich auch alles verkauft.
mir ging es in letzter Zeit nurnoch so:
Einloggen, chatten und vorm ah rumgammeln...die inis sind zwar nett gemacht aber haben MICH auf dauer nicht motiviert, die Daylies sind auch nicht soo schlecht, auch der Haustierkampf hat mir am anfang sehr viel spaß gemacht...
Aber nach ein paar Wochen wieder das gleiche Spiel, nur on kommen um mit leuten zu chatten...Keine Lust auf irgendwas.
hat man das Spiel totgespielt?!Ich weiß es nicht,am Anfang von MoP habe ich die erste Woche extrem viel gezockt (hatte extra Urlaub^^), aber jetzt geht garnichts mehr :s

"Dies ist Meine Meinung"
 Wollt mal Fragen ob es noch anderen genauso geht/ging wie mir?


----------



## Troete123 (13. Dezember 2012)

Also mir gehts ähnlich, hab schon vorher wenig gezockt, weil mich Cata und 4.3 total angekotzt hat (eigentlich hab ich nur 1 Woche nach release von 4.3 mit dem moggen etc verbracht und danach aufgehört bis mop) in mop dann wieder angefangen und nen kotzreitz bekommen, weil pvp total unbalanced ist, oneshotkrieger und oneshotbms hatte ich keinen bock mehr drauf! Hab nicht mal einen Monat drangespielt und dann wieder aufgehört, hab somit leider auch nicht den Hotfix vom 1. November ausprobieren können, wo immerhin bms generft wurden! Trotzdem Geld fürs Addon und den Monat für die Mülltonne.


----------



## Xidish (13. Dezember 2012)

Und täglich bzw. regelmäßig grüßt hier das Murmeltier.
Ist ja nicht so - nein! - das wir solche Threads hier schon hatten.

-> z.B.  Goodbye WOW- WB RL (eines von vielen ...)

Wenn Du Dir schon Extra-Urlaub nehmen mußt, ist das die richtige Entscheidung, mit WoW aufzuhören.
Ich bin seit anfang 2006 u.a. bei WoW - mit immer wieder mal Pausen ...
Mir macht es immer noch Spaß und ich würde niemals dafür Extra-Urlaub nehmen, den benötige ich für wirklich wichtige Dinge.

Selber schuld, wenn man so exzessiv zockt.
Da ist die Luft halt schneller raus, wobei es nichtmal am Spiel selbst liegt.

greetz


----------



## Trafalgalore (13. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und täglich bzw. regelmäßig grüßt hier das Murmeltier.
> Ist ja nicht so - nein! - das wir solche Threads hier schon hatten.
> 
> Mir macht es immer noch Spaß und ich würde niemals dafür Extra-Urlaub nehmen, den benötige ich für wirklich wichtige Dinge.



Nun leider war ich mir selbst zu bequem erstmal alle alten threads durchzuschauen 

Und wenn man single ist, und in der 2. jahreshälfte noch über 20 Urblaubstage hat...Wegfahren/fliegen is mir zu teuer, also halt zum release gelegt 
Is nicht so das ich permanent nur am zocken war,im Sommer auch 3 Monate pause gemacht und 1 Monat vor MoP wieder angefangen.
Aber jetzt bin ich durch damit ^^


----------



## KilJael (13. Dezember 2012)

Jedoch halte ich ein löschen aller Chars etc. nicht für sinnvoll, auch wenn du derzeit mit Kontent etc durch bist, vllt kommt mal wieder der Moment in dem du sagst "Mensch ich hab doch mal wieder Bock drauf" und dann ärgerst du dich. Ich selbst hab Ende 2005 angefangen, hatte dann in der Mitte von WotLK ca. 3 Monate Pause gemacht und zu Cata nochmal 1 Jahr lang und war froh als ich wieder begonnen hatte, das ich noch Chars hatte, klar das EQ war fürn Arsch aber so musste ich nicht bei 0 neustarten.
Ansonsten wie immer ein typischer 0815 Ich hör auf und muss das unbedingt jedem erzählen Thread die es hier und generell überall zu genüge gibt, ich frag mich ja immer was die Leute so antreibt das groß öffentlich zumachen, rennst du auch durch die Straße und sagst jedem das du mit dem rauchen aufgehört hast? Falls ja, sag bescheid , DAS würde ich mir sogar ansehen


----------



## Hsvfan (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallöle,

ich bin vor kurzem auch bei WoW ausgestiegen, aber nicht weil es mir langweilig geworden ist, sondern
weil es jetzt dort vieles gibt was mir den Spaß verdirbt. Zum einen ist es der Level 90 Daily-Grind, was
für einen Daily-Muffel wie mich, absoluter Horror ist. Keine Talentbäume mehr. Twinken hatte mir bis 
zur Einführung der Crossrealmzonen Spaß gemacht, aber nachdem sie eingeführt worden sind , haben
sie mir den letzten Spielspaß geraubt. Weil warten auf Quest-Mobs , Kräuter und Erze kann man auch noch
kaum farmen für seine Berufe, rumgeflame und Beleidigungen jetzt schon im Allgemein-Channel der Länder
usw. , das macht doch kein Spaß mehr.

Allerdings habe ich das Problem das ich gerne MMOs spiele und aktuell schau ich mich nach einer
guten Alternative um. Dachte erst Rift wäre eine, aber aktuell seh ich da auch eher schwarz.
Ständige Abstürze des Spiels sind auch nicht gerade prickelnd etc. 

Vielleicht habt ihr einen guten Tipp!!


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Dezember 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> Wollt mal Fragen ob es noch anderen genauso geht/ging wie mir?


Ja. Wie schon gesagt wurde, hättest du die Suchfunktion bemüht, wären dir etliche (bereits geschlossene) Threads aufgefallen, von Leuten, die es dir ähnlich getan haben. Warum geschlossen? Weil es nicht wirklich viele gibt, die sich hier konstruktiv äußern werden und solche Threads idR viel Flamepotential bieten. Mal schauen, wie lange der lebt ... 

Ich glaube jeder, der schon länger (oder gar von Anfang an) WoW spielt und sich richtig ausgetobt hat, wird mal an dem Punkt angelangt sein, wo er in einer Kurzschluss- und Boykottaktion sein ganzes Gear verkauft, ggf. noch seine Chars löscht und es spätestens beim nächsten AddOn wieder bereut, weil's dann doch wieder in den Fingern juckt.

So ergings mir (allerdings noch zu Vanilla Zeiten), so ergings einigen aus meiner Freundesliste.

Meine WoW-Accounts sind eigentlich immer inaktiv, ausser ich hab mal wieder Bock, dann zock ich mal wieder 'n paar Monate oder Wochen und lege dann alles wieder schlafen. Irgendwas zu löschen würde mir nicht mehr in den Sinn kommen. Das hab ich ein Mal gemacht und gemerkt, dass es 'ne bescheuerte Idee war.


----------



## Jesbi (13. Dezember 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weil es nicht wirklich viele gibt, die sich hier konstruktiv äußern werden und solche Threads idR viel Flamepotential bieten. Mal schauen, wie lange der lebt ...



Was soll man bitte konstruktives dazu beitragen wenn ein Spieler keine Lust mehr hat? Sind wir doch froh das nicht alle die noch dabei sind, jeden Tag ein Thema eröffnen in dem Sie uns das wissen lassen. 

Hab übrigens mein SWTOR Abo wieder gekündigt, TSW mal wieder aktualisiert, ein bisschen WoW gedaddelt, zu WoT bin ich diese Woche nicht gekommen.

Bis die Tage


----------



## Cera2 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich einer von Frostwolf. Das Boot ist eh voll.

480 ist kein Ding ... wenn man nichts gescheites in WoW macht, dann wundert es mich auch nicht, dass jemanden langweilig ist. WoW braucht einfach Zeit.

BGs, Arena (Gladi inc?), HC Raiden (alles schon down?)
Man hat doch immer was zu tun in WoW. Dailys gibts auch 2859025 Stück AM TAG.
Herausfoderungsmodus? Da hau ich mich auch noch hart rein =(

Es gibt sooooo viel. Ich bin eigentlich immer schnell von WoW gelangweilt, Cata war für mich der letzte Rotz.
Aber MoP? Ich heul. So gut. 

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.
Cucu und viel Spaß beim Langeweile schieben :-)


----------



## Tikume (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich keine Lust auf Wow habe höre ich einfach auf. 
Das verkaufen der Chars und dieser Thread lassen mich vermuten dass Du in paar Monaten schon wieder mit nem neuen Account am Start sein wirst.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Dezember 2012)

Als ich den Titel las, dachte ich, hier hat sich jemand im Forum vertan und sucht Tipps zum Ausstieg aus dem Rotlicht-, Rocker- oder ähnlichem Milieu. Doch hier ist tatsächlich von WoW die Rede.


----------



## garak111 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ Moderatoren:

Macht das Teil zu, man kann eh nichts sinnvolles erwidern oder gar bestätigen. Flamen könnte man


----------



## riggedi (14. Dezember 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> @ Moderatoren:
> 
> Macht das Teil zu, man kann eh nichts sinnvolles erwidern oder gar bestätigen. Flamen könnte man



hehe, so isses :-D


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Dezember 2012)

Hm, gings dir am Ende doch nur um den schnöden Mammon?
Wieso gleich verkaufen? Man kann den Account doch einfach kündigen (auf Eis legen).
Dann hast du jederzeit die Möglichkeit wieder mal zu spielen, wenn es dir danach gelüstet.
Es gibt doch auch andere Spiele, die Spaß machen (Torchlight 2, Skyrim, Dishonored usw.).
Für lange Spieleabende ist gesorgt. WOW ist nicht das einzige Spiel auf der Welt


----------



## Valharis (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dir auch einfach raten deinen Account zu kündigen....

ich bin momentan mitten im Studium und hab meinen Account auch erstmal gekündigt, selbst wenn ich weiß das ich es 2-3 Jahre erstmal nicht mehr spiele....egal, irgendwann fang ich eh wieder an zu spielen

Und mal ehrlich, wer hier so einen Threat eröffnet, der will auf jeden Fall irgendwann wieder WoW spielen, du wirst es also bereuen wenn du alles löscht oder verkaufst.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Flamen könnte man



Würde ich aber von abraten.  
Ich möchte hier nicht jeden Thread im Keim ersticken, weil er potentiell Flames generieren könnte. Da "ersticke" ich lieber die Flamer.


----------



## Tamerlein (14. Dezember 2012)

also ist das spiel sooo langweilig geworden, dass man seine chars löschen muss, um nicht doch wieder rückfällig zu werden? der wiederanfangfaktor ist damit etwas geringer, weil man ja komplett neu anfangen müßte. obwohl blizzard ja sogar eine wiederherstellung anbietet.

ich wäre froh gewesen, du hättest aufgehört, was anderes angespielt, und dann einen spielbericht geschrieben wie toll/schlecht das neue spiel ist. ich suche nämlich auch immer nach atttraktiven alternativen.

ich hatte gestern abend übrigens nur wurstbrot, heute abend gibts was warmes. interessiert niemand? is jedenfalls interessanter als wieder mal jemand der mit wow aufhört.


----------



## Pluto-X (14. Dezember 2012)

Im letzten "Catajahr" war mir auch extrem langweilig ! Zur Zeit finde ich das Spiel aber richtig gut ! Grade weil man so viel zu tun hat und auch mal wieder richtig in diesem schönen neuen Gebiet, dank der Dailies, unterwegs ist.
Ich mache die Fraktionen ganz in Ruhe einer nach dem anderen, je nach Zeit und Laune und bin noch lange nicht fertig. Auch das neue Gebiet im Süden der Krasarangwildniss und die damit verbundenen Geschichtsquest finde ich sehr gelungen.
Und als Raider hat man ja wohl eh genug zu tun.


----------



## garak111 (14. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Würde ich aber von abraten.
> Ich möchte hier nicht jeden Thread im Keim ersticken, weil er potentiell Flames generieren könnte. Da "ersticke" ich lieber die Flamer.



aber aber aber  ich zahl doch monatlich 13 EUR.... äh... halt gehört wo anders hin  

PS: Niemals würde ich in die Versuchung geraten oder es wagen, bei solchen imposanten Themen, den Autor desselben anzuflamen.
Da müsst ich mir ja Sünden fürchten.


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ein weiterer Abschiedsthread....

ich will eigentlich nicht flamen, aber warum muss man der Welt mitteilen das man aufhört
und viiiieeeel wichtiger, das das Spiel schlechter/ausgelutscht/langweilig usw. ist.

Wenn man es auch noch so heftig übertreibt und extra Urlaub nimmt usw. dann ist man halt
auch schnell durch. 

Macht doch solche "Threads" bitte sofort zu. Damit die Whiner erst gar keinen Nährboden finden.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Dezember 2012)

Na so sehr geweint hat er nun auch nicht, da gab es hier und anderswo schon ganz andere Kaliber. Trotz meines Spritzenbildes (das ist ja tatsächlich nicht gelöscht^^) muss ich mal kurz einlenken. Was ihr alle auf dem Urlaub rumhackt versteh ich nicht. Er hat doch geschrieben dass er noch ordentlich Resturlaub hatte und sich als Single mal ein paar freie Tage zum Addon-Start gönnte. Ist ja nun nix Verwerfliches, das macht man vielleicht einmal im Leben anlässlich eines solch "speziellen" Tages. Haben auch viele zum D3-Start gemacht (nur um dann festzustellen dass die Server nicht laufen ;P). Gibt auch Menschen die reisen einem Sänger oder dergleichen die komplette Welttournee hinterher, da sagt auch keiner was. Und ich kann mich noch an alte Final Fantasy 3-Zeiten in den frühen 90ern erinnern. Da gab es in Japan damals teils schulfrei, weil eh keiner hinging und die Leute campten tagelang vor den Läden. Oder schaut euch den Hype bei jedem neuen Apple-iFurz an. So neu ist das nun eben nicht.

Also lasst die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## Jordin (14. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Na so sehr geweint hat er nun auch nicht, da gab es hier und anderswo schon ganz andere Kaliber. Trotz meines Spritzenbildes (das ist ja tatsächlich nicht gelöscht^^) muss ich mal kurz einlenken. Was ihr alle auf dem Urlaub rumhackt versteh ich nicht. Er hat doch geschrieben dass er noch ordentlich Resturlaub hatte und sich als Single mal ein paar freie Tage zum Addon-Start gönnte. Ist ja nun nix Verwerfliches, das macht man vielleicht einmal im Leben anlässlich eines solch "speziellen" Tages. Haben auch viele zum D3-Start gemacht (nur um dann festzustellen dass die Server nicht laufen ;P). Gibt auch Menschen die reisen einem Sänger oder dergleichen die komplette Welttournee hinterher, da sagt auch keiner was. Und ich kann mich noch an alte Final Fantasy 3-Zeiten in den frühen 90ern erinnern. Da gab es in Japan damals teils schulfrei, weil eh keiner hinging und die Leute campten tagelang vor den Läden. Oder schaut euch den Hype bei jedem neuen Apple-iFurz an. So neu ist das nun eben nicht.
> 
> Also lasst die Kirche im Dorf.



Danke Vorredner! Seh' ich exakt genauso. 

Jeder soll seine "Perversion"/Affinität haben und sie in einem angemessenen Rahmen ausleben dürfen. Dafür, dass wir in Deutschland ja alle so schrecklich tolerant sind, sehe ich leider viel zu viel geflame und Leute, die sich wer weiß was auf ihr wichtiges aussagekräftiges RL einbilden und sich - wie immer - dadurch profilieren wollen. 

Ist doch toll, wenn man sich für eine Sache stark begeistern kann und schwärmt.
Wäre doch eine desolate Welt, wenn wir das nicht täten und immer nur im Rahmen leben würden.

Genauso gehört gewissermaßen Traurigkeit, Wut, Frustration und das Bedürfnis darüber Reden zu wollen dazu, wenn uns das Schöne an einer Sache genommen wird. Ich würde da gar nicht mal alles immer so schnell verteufeln und/oder von Sucht sprechen. 
Ist es Abhängigkeits-/Sucht-verhalten, wenn ich nem Ex hinterher trauere, mit dem ich eine schöne Zeit hatte, auch wenn es jetzt vorbei ist? 
Ich nenne das lieber Nostalgie  - und in der darf man auch mal schwärmen dürfen.


----------



## Xidish (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung geschrieben, mehr nicht!
Schon interessant, was der eine oder andere hier aus den Posts anderer herausliest.

nur so zum Beispiel ...

Im Eröffnungspost steht nirgends was groß von Trauer.
Auch geht es nicht um Ex-Liebschaften.
Warum ich was zum Urlaub schrieb - lest es selber nochmal im Eröffnungspost!
"Extra Urlaub" - natürlich sowas von zufällig auf WoW ausgerichtet ...

Der Einstiegspost ist nur ein trockenes Tschüss - mehr nicht - 
auch nicht der erste Thread dazu und wird auch mit Sicherheit nicht der Letzte hier bleiben.

*ps.* 
Schwärmen und Sucht ... eine Kunst, wer das unterscheiden kann ... 

*pps*. 
Macht mal bitte das Drogenbild wieder weg!
WoW mag zwar süchtig machen (wie man sieht) - es aber gleichzusetzen mit Heroin ...

greetz


----------



## Miss Mojo (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich spiele nicht mal übermässig viel und habe dennoch dieses Gefühl. Eine Routine ist nun vorhanden und manchmal ist es dann irgendwie alles so unspektakulär, dass ich Angel Dailies mache...

Überhaupt. Viel zu viele Dailies. Ich hasse questen. Naja - ein paar sind ja ganz ok, besonders wenn man sie in der Gruppe macht aber generell doof. 

Ich fang einfach wieder an was zu sammeln - früher hab ich die Mats für Hastepots gefarmt und 1.000 Hastepots gesammelt (zusätzlich zu denen die ich für raids brauchte). Das war super.  Mal gucken was ich nun farme...


----------



## Rabaz (17. Dezember 2012)

KilJael schrieb:


> rennst du auch durch die Straße und sagst jedem das du mit dem rauchen aufgehört hast?



Guter Vergleich. Durch die Straßen rennen vermutlich nicht, aber der Familie, Kollegen, Freunden etc. etc. wird man es schon erzählen. Falls man in einem Raucher-Club und in einem Raucher-Forum unterwegs war, hat man evtl. das Bedürfnis sich zu verabschieden. Aber ok, _dort_ könnte man es machen. Warum ? Die Würden nicht sinngemäß antworten "Interessiert uns nicht dann hau ab du whiner" sondern vielleicht "Alles klar machs gut" oder wenigstens gar nichts .


OK der thread ist sinnlos / vermeidbar. Das könnte man aber hier und auch in den Berufe-, Klassenforen usw. locker unter fast thread schreiben, also wenn ihr da jetzt konsequent sein wollt mit euren Bemühungen um den großen Sinn, dann habt ihr ja noch gut was zu tun für den Rest der Woche.

P.S.: @ TE

OK aber mach bitte nicht in 4 Wochen den "Wiedereinsteiger nach langer Pause"- thread auf wo du dann fragst was sich alles geändert hat und ob es sich lohnt .


----------



## riggedi (17. Dezember 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Überhaupt. Viel zu viele Dailies. Ich hasse questen. Naja - ein paar sind ja ganz ok, besonders wenn man sie in der Gruppe macht aber generell doof.


Schon komisch, dass Du dann generell noch WoW zockst. Ein Spiel, das sich u.a. genau auf diesen Dingen aufbaut und die Lore erzählt... Petri heil :-)


----------



## myadictivo (17. Dezember 2012)

KilJael schrieb:


> Jedoch halte ich ein löschen aller Chars etc. nicht für sinnvoll, auch wenn du derzeit mit Kontent etc durch bist, vllt kommt mal wieder der Moment in dem du sagst "Mensch ich hab doch mal wieder Bock drauf" und dann ärgerst du dich.


dann schreibst du einfach nen ticket und hast deine sachen wieder 
kumpel von mir hat zu bc ähnliches gemacht und dann irgendwann mal wieder lust bekommen. support hat alles anstandslos wieder hergestellt


----------



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2012)

Diese Einstellung finde ich absolut unmöglich.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Dezember 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung finde ich absolut unmöglich.




korrekt. Entweder ganz oder garnicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich mit viel Freude an MOP ran, aber nachdem ich dann so richtig realisiert hatte, dass Ruf wirklich nur über Dailys geht, war der Spaß vorbei.
Die spinnen die Blizzardianer.
(Albert Einstein sagte angeblich mal: "Die Definition von Wahnsinn ist, immer wieder das Gleiche zu tun und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten.")

Nun las ich aber gerade, dass mit 5.2 wieder Ruf über Dungeons/Scenarien kommen soll.
Dann bin ich wohl wieder dabei...vermutlich.
Solange muss Borderlands 2 und Minecraft herhalten.

Rgds und Winke an Riggedi


----------



## Tinkerballa (22. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> [...] auch nicht der erste Thread dazu und wird auch mit Sicherheit nicht der Letzte hier bleiben.



Stimmt, wird nicht der Letzte sein...


----------



## Trashmen (22. Dezember 2012)

Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Scheibenkäse (24. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich bleibt es das gleiche Spiel. Ein blau angemalter Apfel bleibt ja schließlich auch ein Apfel, auch wenn es sich dabei um Zuckerguss handelt und den Geschmack um ein Fünkchen erweitert. 

Ich persönlich wurde schon mit WotLK nicht mehr richtig warm und habe Cata sowie Mop gar nicht mehr angespielt. Das Spielprinzip konnte mich einfach auf Dauer nicht mehr fesseln, auch wenn Neuerungen natürlich anfangs immer wieder für ein Aufflackern der alten Leidenschaft sorgten. Früher oder später findet jeder etwas, dass ihn dann mehr fesselt. Das ist völlig normal ;-)


----------



## riggedi (24. Dezember 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Rgds und Winke an Riggedi



Hey Mr. Earcollector,

schön Dich hier noch anzutreffen. Grüße an Dich und schicke Feiertage

Riggedi


----------



## Desolars (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin,

mir geht es seit MoP genauso. Zugegeben ich war schon immer ein Spieler der gelegentlich mal Pausen eingelegt hat und später dann wieder richtig eingestiegen ist. MoP find ich auch sehr gelungen, die Atmosphäre stimmt, das ganze Feeling ist stimmig. Aber irgendwie will sich mir der Sinn dieses MMO´s nicht mehr ganz erschließen.
Früher hab ich alles gemacht, PVE und PVP, Dailys, Erfolge farmen oder einfach mal mit Kumpels Unfug treiben. Nun habe ich seit mittlerweile 2,5 Monaten nicht mehr gezockt.
Derzeit bin ich längere Zeit krank und häng daher sehr viel allein zu Hause rum, ab und an überlege ich schon ob ich den ACC nich nochmal auftauen soll, aber ich seh mich schon einloggen: Steh dann rum, schreib erstmal mit allen Leuten die online sind.... hm und nu?

Ich denke, wenn mich ein Spiel fast 8 Jahre an sich fesselt, hat es mehr als seinen Dienst erwiesen. 

Ich richte die Blicke gen Zukunft, wenn alles klappt kauf ich mir im Frühjahr meinen Bus und dann wird erstma ne Tour durch Europa gemacht.


----------



## Miss Mojo (27. Dezember 2012)

riggedi schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass Du dann generell noch WoW zockst. Ein Spiel, das sich u.a. genau auf diesen Dingen aufbaut und die Lore erzählt... Petri heil :-)




Ich spiele es einfach zu lange. Und nicht wegen den Quests sondern wegen der Leute. 

Also nach 6 Jahren WoW gibt mir das Spiel nicht mehr soooo viele BäMWoWUiUiUi Momente  Die erfahre in der Interaktion mit anderen. Darum bleibe ich bei dem Spiel.


----------



## riggedi (27. Dezember 2012)

Gut, kann ich nachvollziehen. Obwohl es bei einigen auch genau andersrum ist: die gehen WEGEN der Leute


----------



## Damokles (2. Januar 2013)

riggedi schrieb:


> Hey Mr. Earcollector,
> 
> schön Dich hier noch anzutreffen. Grüße an Dich und schicke Feiertage
> 
> Riggedi



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schön das es hier noch bekannte Gesichter zu finden gibt. (@ Riggedi & Ohren)

P.S. Wenn Du nicht auf meine Facebookavancen reagierst, dann eben hier.
Alles Gute nachträglich die alter Ohrensack. 

Topic:
Einfach WoW deinstallieren und Du wirst merken, wie nach und nach das wirkliche Leben in Dein Dasein diffundiert.
Ein herrliches Gefühl, wenn man es denn zuläßt.


----------



## Trafalgalore (2. Januar 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Na so sehr geweint hat er nun auch nicht, da gab es hier und anderswo schon ganz andere Kaliber. Trotz meines Spritzenbildes (das ist ja tatsächlich nicht gelöscht^^) muss ich mal kurz einlenken. Was ihr alle auf dem Urlaub rumhackt versteh ich nicht. Er hat doch geschrieben dass er noch ordentlich Resturlaub hatte und sich als Single mal ein paar freie Tage zum Addon-Start gönnte. Ist ja nun nix Verwerfliches, das macht man vielleicht einmal im Leben anlässlich eines solch "speziellen" Tages. Haben auch viele zum D3-Start gemacht (nur um dann festzustellen dass die Server nicht laufen ;P). Gibt auch Menschen die reisen einem Sänger oder dergleichen die komplette Welttournee hinterher, da sagt auch keiner was. Und ich kann mich noch an alte Final Fantasy 3-Zeiten in den frühen 90ern erinnern. Da gab es in Japan damals teils schulfrei, weil eh keiner hinging und die Leute campten tagelang vor den Läden. Oder schaut euch den Hype bei jedem neuen Apple-iFurz an. So neu ist das nun eben nicht.
> 
> Also lasst die Kirche im Dorf.



ah danke fremder das wenigstens du das verstehst was ich meinte 

Ich bin erstaunt das hier immer noch leben im thread ist^^
bin durch zufall wieder auf buffe.de gelandet und da is der thread gleich vorne auf startseite und ich denk mir schau ich mal rein 

Ich habe zwar nicht alle chars gelöscht aber für mich is das einfach so : Wenn ich wollte könnte ich zocken, aber ich will es nicht! ;D
Hab mich seitdem auch nicht mehr eingeloggt ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Januar 2013)

Damokles schrieb:


> Topic:
> Einfach WoW deinstallieren und Du wirst merken, wie nach und nach das wirkliche Leben in Dein Dasein diffundiert.
> Ein herrliches Gefühl, wenn man es denn zuläßt.


Auch wenn Du Dir das nicht vorzustellen vermagst: Es gibt da draußen tatsächlich Menschen, die das wirkliche Leben UND Computerspiele sehr gut miteinander vereinen können. Seit vielen Jahren. Geht hervorragend und das Gefühl, die lebensnotwendigen Dinge und die Hobbies zu einen ist ungleich besser, kannst Du glauben. Echt jetzt.


----------



## AlucardG (2. Januar 2013)

Damokles schrieb:


> P.S. Wenn Du nicht auf meine Facebookavancen reagierst, dann eben hier.




Facebook ist schlimmer als wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Du soldest dich in psychiatrische behandlung begeben sonst kommst du nie von der Droge FB runder.


----------



## Damokles (2. Januar 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du Dir das nicht vorzustellen vermagst: Es gibt da draußen tatsächlich Menschen, die das wirkliche Leben UND Computerspiele sehr gut miteinander vereinen können. Seit vielen Jahren. Geht hervorragend und das Gefühl, die lebensnotwendigen Dinge und die Hobbies zu einen ist ungleich besser, kannst Du glauben. Echt jetzt.



Ich kann mir eine ganze Menge vorstellen. Ich stelle mir zum Beispiel vor, daß Du mir nicht unterstellst kein Vorstellungsvermögen zu haben. Denn das ist in meiner Vorstellung nicht sehr nett von Dir!
Meine Antwort war auf das Problem des Threaderstellers bezogen, in welchem er sich darüber beklagt, dass...
Zitat: "Einloggen, chatten und vorm ah rumgammeln..." nicht sehr befriedigend für ihn ist.

Und was ich, über die Menschen die das wirkliche Leben UND Computerspiele seit vielen Jahren sehr gut miteinander vereinen können, denke, kann Dir , mit allerhöchstem Respekt, am Arsch vorbei gehen.
Dafür brauchst Du mich nicht extra flamen um mich somit in meiner Meinungsbildung zu bestärken. Echt jetzt!


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Januar 2013)

Damokles schrieb:


> Und was ich, über die Menschen die das wirkliche Leben UND Computerspiele seit vielen Jahren sehr gut miteinander vereinen können, denke, kann Dir , mit allerhöchstem Respekt, am Arsch vorbei gehen.
> Dafür brauchst Du mich nicht extra flamen um mich somit in meiner Meinungsbildung zu bestärken. Echt jetzt!


Was Du über solche Menschen denkst? Nun, ich gehe davon aus dass Du sie verwundert und respektvoll bestaunst, ob solch manierlicher Leistung. Und wenn Du den freundlichen Hinweis als Flame verstehst hast Du wohl größere Probleme als die zuckenden Gestalten unter Deinem Namen.  Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2013)

Frage an TE:

Warum Chars leergeräumt? Hast du Probleme aufzuhören, wenn du noch etwas hast?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Januar 2013)

ich selber spiele schon seit februar letzen jahres nicht mehr, hatte aber noch nen aktiven account. haben immer halbjährlich abbuchen lassen. erst hatte meine freundin ihr abo gekündigt und nen tag später ich meines. echt keine ahnung warum leute diese sachen immer an die große glocke hängen müssen (vielleicht noch youtube videos davon machen, gab es ja auch schon), aber ok... ich verstehe auch nicht warum es facebook gibt. schein wohl was an mir vorbeigelaufen zu sein. gibt halt leute die müssen sich mitteilen. vielleicht mache ich mal einen eigenen thread wenn ich mit sw: tor aufhöre.

baba


----------



## Annovella (3. Januar 2013)

Warum gleich alles verkaufen etc?

Man kann auch einfach so inaktiv gehen, einfach Abo nicht zahlen, vllt hat man irgendwann ja wieder lußt & dann bereut man es alles verkauft zu haben etc..


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. Januar 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Warum gleich alles verkaufen etc?
> 
> Man kann auch einfach so inaktiv gehen, einfach Abo nicht zahlen, vllt hat man irgendwann ja wieder lußt & dann bereut man es alles verkauft zu haben etc..



hm gute frage. als ich meinen wow account damals stillgelegt hab hatte ich erstmal alle chars und so behalten, 3 monate später hab ich dann doch wieder reingeschaut und gemerkt das es ne gute entscheidung war aufzuhören, hab dann auch entgültig mein ganzes gold verschenkt und meine chars alle gelöscht. so konnte ich besser damit abschließen.


----------



## AlucardG (3. Januar 2013)

Was mich verwundert ist das hier immer irgend welche Leute rumhängen die ihren acc "auf eis" gelegt haben und nicht mehr spielen ... 
Buffed = Methadon ?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. Januar 2013)

AlucardG schrieb:


> Was mich verwundert ist das hier immer irgend welche Leute rumhängen die ihren acc "auf eis" gelegt haben und nicht mehr spielen ...
> Buffed = Methadon ?



buffed is ja kein portal nur für wow spieler ^^. und auch wenn mein acc gekündigt ist, habe ich wow paar jahre lang gezockt. kann also gut mitreden


----------



## Aki†A (3. Januar 2013)

hmm eine sache interssiert mich ja schon echt lange:

Was für einen Sinn hat es alle seine Sachen zu verkaufen? Wenn man wieder anfängt muss man nur ein Supportticket schreiben und kriegt das Zeug wieder. Also verhindert es das zurückkommen nicht.

Und warum muss man das auch noch anderen Spielern mitteilen? Was hat man davon es anderen mitzuteilen, die man nichtmal kennt? Bei Freunden versteh ich es ja, aber in 'nem Forum ist es vollkommen sinnlos.


----------



## riggedi (3. Januar 2013)

Damokles schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schön das es hier noch bekannte Gesichter zu finden gibt. (@ Riggedi & Ohren)


Na aber hallo Damo, ich lauere stets untot unter der Erde und krieche ans Tageslicht, wenn´s mir gelüstet


----------



## Catagena (3. Januar 2013)

Aki†A schrieb:


> hmm eine sache interssiert mich ja schon echt lange:
> 
> Was für einen Sinn hat es alle seine Sachen zu verkaufen? Wenn man wieder anfängt muss man nur ein Supportticket schreiben und kriegt das Zeug wieder. Also verhindert es das zurückkommen nicht.
> 
> Und warum muss man das auch noch anderen Spielern mitteilen? Was hat man davon es anderen mitzuteilen, die man nichtmal kennt? Bei Freunden versteh ich es ja, aber in 'nem Forum ist es vollkommen sinnlos.


Gute Frage - aber man kann es auch umdrehen ... warum soll er es nicht mitteilen. Wen es nicht interessiert, der brauch es ja nicht lesen. Ich finde es ziemlich ätzend, wie manche manche Leute ihr
Baby WOW beschützen wollen und anderen Leuten den Mund verbieten möchten. Es gibt halt Menschen, die sich in dieser Hinsicht mitteilen möchten - warum soll man dies nicht akzeptieren.
Mein Account ist auch noch offen, ich habe aber auch schon mal (nach BC) alle Sachen verkauft und diese an Freunde verschenkt. Macht doch Sinn, falls man wirklich aufhören möchte.


----------



## AlucardG (3. Januar 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> buffed is ja kein portal nur für wow spieler ^^. und auch wenn mein acc gekündigt ist, habe ich wow paar jahre lang gezockt. kann also gut mitreden




Bist aber im wow forum XD


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. Januar 2013)

AlucardG schrieb:


> Bist aber im wow forum XD



ich? oO

ne das letzte mal war ich da vor ca 2 jahren aktiv


----------



## Trafalgalore (3. Januar 2013)

hat einen einfach Grund wieso ich alles verkauft habe^^
Da meine Gilde nicht sehr mit gold gesegnt war( kleine Gilde) habe ich alles zu gold gemacht und somit ca. 50k gold gespendet 
damit is der grund für den verkauf für euch wohl nachvollziehbar


----------



## Rabaz (3. Januar 2013)

Aki&#8224;A schrieb:


> hmm eine sache interssiert mich ja schon echt lange:
> 
> Was für einen Sinn hat es alle seine Sachen zu verkaufen? Wenn man wieder anfängt muss man nur ein Supportticket schreiben und kriegt das Zeug wieder. Also verhindert es das zurückkommen nicht.
> 
> Und warum muss man das auch noch anderen Spielern mitteilen? Was hat man davon es anderen mitzuteilen, die man nichtmal kennt? Bei Freunden versteh ich es ja, aber in 'nem Forum ist es vollkommen sinnlos.




Die hier was vom Sinn erzählen machen ganz genau das gleiche: sich mitteilen. Kein Stück sinnvoller als das was der TE geschrieben hat. Kann sich ja jeder mal an den eigenen Rüssel fassen und seine letzten 10 oder 50 oder 500 Beiträge auf ihren wirklichen echten Nährwert hin überprüfen. Also....psssst.

Der Sinn ist, dass so ein Forum durch sowas lebendig bleibt. Wenn wir uns hier auf das beschränken was kriegsentscheidend wichtig und 100% sinnvoll ist, dann würde hier nicht viel stehen. Was wollt ihr denn hier ? Die letzten ultimaten Fragen klären oder was ? Erstmal fällt mir hinsichtlich wow gar keine ein und wenn es welche gibt dann werden sie schon vorher ganz woanders beantwortet. 


Ja der thread ist sinnlos aber 99% aller anderen threads auch wenn man einen strengen Maßstab anlegt. Die Preisfrage lautet doch: warum sind dann alle hier ? Guckt mal wen man hier so alles hinterm Ofen vorgelockt hat. Um sich mitzuteilen schätze ich mal. Und ? Tut doch keinem weh.

Komisch dass dieser thread hier noch offen ist btw. Eventuell sind die mods durch den Kontakt mit den Pandaren plötzlich mit der Weisheit des Weges gesegnet und mit der Erkenntnis dass gerade das sinnlose hier der Sinn ist, denn ohne das wäre hier ziemlich tote Hose. Nach dem Sinn gesucht wird ja vorrangig in den threads, die auch nur einen leisen Hauch von etwas negativem enthalten.  

Wenn der TE jetzt geschrieben hätte "wow ist geil ich fange wieder an" ? Von der Qualität oder vom Sinn her eigentlich kein Unterschied, aber dann wäre alles in Butter gewesen.

Weiße Bescheid.

Den account weg zu kloppen ist richtig. Jemand der aufhört zu rauchen fährt auch schlecht wenn er die letzten Kippen in griffweite verwahrt. Wegschmeißen.  
Er könnte sich neue holen gehen aber dazu gehört schon etwas mehr.


----------



## Derulu (3. Januar 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Den account weg zu kloppen ist richtig. Jemand der aufhört zu rauchen fährt auch schlecht wenn er die letzten Kippen in griffweite verwahrt. Wegschmeißen.
> Er könnte sich neue holen gehen aber dazu gehört schon etwas mehr.



Bloß, dass das Kippenwegwerfen gegen keine Vertragsregeln verstösst (und es einem eventuellen Finder vermutlich egal ist, wenn der Besitzer sie doch gerne wieder hätte - hier muss man nur den CD-Key+ Ausweis an den Support schicken und hat seinen Account wieder)


----------



## Veshrae (3. Januar 2013)

Darum auch Classic CD Key weg werfen.


----------



## Derulu (3. Januar 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Darum auch Classic CD Key weg werfen.



Auch 'ne Lösung


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. Januar 2013)

Videospieler nehmen halt immer krotestkere Verhaltensformen an. Als hätte man damals Super Mario und Zelda, nachdem man natürlich alle Savegames gelöscht hat, weggeworfen, nur weil man es nicht mehr gespielt hat.


----------



## Äone1 (3. Januar 2013)

Hi,

alle die das Spiel verlassen möchten, sollen es doch tun...warum noch diese Diskusition?


----------



## Äone1 (3. Januar 2013)

Ach und noch was,

ich finde WoW auch nach all den Jahren, ich meine für mich Schön, aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen! Ich war noch nie darauf Geil als erster die max Stufe zu erreichen, geschweige denn besser als alle anderen zu sein. Na Klar macht es Spass im BG mal jemanden zu Ärgern, oder in Ini's auf der Schadensliste ganz oben zu stehen, aber eben nicht Wichtig!

Ich Zocke WoW weil es mir Spass macht, und das Zählt!

mfg


----------



## Jingko (3. Januar 2013)

Hm, vielleicht sollte man noch die Anonymen WoWler gründen...So hört sich das hier nämlich an. 
Wenns keinen Spass mehr macht, hört man halt auf^^^Das mit : "Hab alles verkauft, gelöscht, verbrannt und mit Säure übergossen", hört sich halt schon nach Suchtbewältigung an....
Ich mach ja auch keinen Thread auf, weil ich kein Tetris mehr spiele...


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Januar 2013)

Putziger als jene die verkünden, sie würden aufhören finde ich die Spezies "Ich spiele schon seit Jahren nicht mehr und bin supidupi stolz darauf". Seltsamerweise kommen diese selbsternannten Ex-Spieler stets und ständig in die Foren jenes Spiels, das sie nicht mehr spielen, um dort zu verkünden dass sie schon lange lange lange lange aufgehört haben. Der Umstand dass sie, wenn auch nur gedanklich, trotzdem dem Spiel nachhängen da sie sich ja - trotz mehrjähriger (!) Abstinenz - immer noch im Umfeld des Spiels herumtreiben, wird geflissentlich übergangen. Muss man auch nicht verstehen. Aber ich bin schon länger der Meinung, dass man nicht immer verstehen muss - entspannt zurücklehnen und schmunzelnd bei derlei Selbstgeiselungen zusehen ist teilweise wesentlich amüsanter.


----------



## riggedi (4. Januar 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Putziger als jene die verkünden, sie würden aufhören ... Aber ich bin schon länger der Meinung, dass man nicht immer verstehen muss - entspannt zurücklehnen und schmunzelnd bei derlei Selbstgeiselungen zusehen ist teilweise wesentlich amüsanter.



Geiles statement. Musste grad sehr schmunzeln :-)


----------



## tobimobi1111 (4. Januar 2013)

Hab auch vor genau 12 Tagen wieder voller Euphorie mit WoW angefangen. Das Leveln in Pandaria ist wirklich gelungen, danach hört es aber wieder steil auf.
Das Setting ist relativ eintönig und leider gibt es auch dieses Add-On wieder keine Pre-Quest für Raids, die mich richtig heiss aufs Raiden machen würden.
Nach 2 Tagen auf Level 90 habe ich alle Heros durchgespielt und diese fühlen sich genauso an wie zu WOTLK Zeiten.

Ich denke einfach nach so vielen Jahren und so guten Erfahrungen mit seiner alten Gilde und alten Arenamates vermisst man nur noch "die alten Zeiten". Egal obs wirklich damals besser oder schlechter war. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen war ich damals richtig heiss auf das Endgame mit PVP und Raids. Jetzt schaue ich mir die 500 Dailies an, werfe das LFG-Tool an oder Spiele Random BG's mit unfreundlichen PVP-Experten die nicht mal übers 1550er Rating kommen.

Der Unterschied von "damals", Schule aus, Ranzen in die Ecke und losgezockt. Und zu Heute " Eigentlich müsste ich eh noch was für die Uni tun" und irgendwie keine Herausforderung im Spiel sehen ist einfach zu Groß.

Also lässt mans ruhen.


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2013)

tobimobi1111 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Tagen auf Level 90 habe ich alle Heros durchgespielt und diese fühlen sich genauso an wie zu WOTLK Zeiten.



Sollen sie auch (alles hat einen größeren Plan^^), den größten Spielerschwund gab es angbelich zu Ctaclysm, weil das Spiel "zu schwer" (häufigster Kündigungsgrund) war - damit aber auch die andere Seite was hat, gibt es jetzt den Herausforderungsmodus mit normalisierter Ausrüstung und unter Zeitdruck (aber ohne Belohnung ausser Ruhm und Ehre, also keine die einen Vorteil im Spiel selbst gewährt)


----------



## EisblockError (5. Januar 2013)

naja, die zeit der mmos geht einfach langsam vorbei, da ändert auch ein gw2 nichts dran.

 zu behaupten das läge an wow ist quatsch. 


wobei man schon sagen kann dass activision wow so verschlechtert hat wie es alle zu anfang angenommen haben.


unpersönlich und unfreundlicher einheitabrei wäre keine unzutreffende beschreibung für viele der änderungen.

das ist aber mit wow kein einzelfall, sondern eher ein indikator: ein grossteil der gesamten spielelandschaft geht in richtung "einheitsbrei der nurnoch durch belohnungs stimulation 'spielspass' generiert"

ich sage nur "new badge: master chief sergant of super comission"


----------



## Micro_Cuts (5. Januar 2013)

EisblockError schrieb:


> naja, die zeit der mmos geht einfach langsam vorbei, da ändert auch ein gw2 nichts dran.



ah unsinn. das klassische abo modell is tot. aber MMOs wird es weiterhin geben.


----------



## Rabaz (5. Januar 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Videospieler nehmen halt immer krotestkere Verhaltensformen an. Als hätte man damals Super Mario und Zelda, nachdem man natürlich alle Savegames gelöscht hat, weggeworfen, nur weil man es nicht mehr gespielt hat.



Nein die hat man verkauft ^^. Oder tut es heute noch. Guck mal bei ebay was irgendwelche uralten Zelda NES- oder N64- oder Gameboy-Gurken da kosten. Grotesk finde ich, dass man das heute kaum noch bei irgendeinem Spiel darf. Und noch viel grotesker finde ich dass sehr viele Spieler anstatt sich gegen den Scheiß zu wehren oder wenigstens nur hinzunehmen, den auch noch vertreten (warum ??) und den moralischen Zeigefinger hochheben.

Was sonst außer einem PC-Spiel kannst oder würdet ihr kaufen wo der Typ an der Kasse sagt "OK gib deine Kohle aber das Ding gehört weiter mir" ? Ich höre.

Es gab mal das nachvollziehbare Argument dass über sowas hochlevelige Spieler rumlaufen könnten die mangels Erfahrung ihr Klasse nicht beherrschen. Seit den Todesrittern und aller spätestens seit "wirb einen Freund" und irgendwelchen Auferstandenen 80ern die kaum geradeaus laufen können zieht das ja eigentlich nicht mehr. Ist jetzt nicht genau das Thema aber gehört so mit ins Bild finde ich.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2013)

Nenne mir eine einzige Spielesoftware (Spiel) welches ich nicht verkaufen darf und ich werde mir direkt einen Strick nehmen. Einfach so, weil ich weiß, daß du nichts der Wahrheit entsprechendes nennen kannst.


----------



## Jordin (6. Januar 2013)

Jingko schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht sollte man noch die Anonymen WoWler gründen...So hört sich das hier nämlich an.
> Wenns keinen Spass mehr macht, hört man halt auf^^^Das mit : "Hab alles verkauft, gelöscht, verbrannt und mit Säure übergossen", hört sich halt schon nach *Suchtbewältigung *an....






Fremder123 schrieb:


> Putziger als jene die verkünden, sie würden aufhören finde ich die Spezies "Ich spiele schon seit Jahren nicht mehr und bin supidupi stolz darauf". Seltsamerweise kommen diese selbsternannten Ex-Spieler stets und ständig in die Foren jenes Spiels, das sie nicht mehr spielen, um dort zu verkünden dass sie schon lange lange lange lange aufgehört haben. Der Umstand dass sie, wenn auch nur gedanklich, trotzdem dem Spiel nachhängen da sie sich ja - trotz mehrjähriger (!) Abstinenz - immer noch im Umfeld des Spiels herumtreiben, wird geflissentlich übergangen.



nuff said
Amen.

Jemand Popcorn?


----------



## Æxodus (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo



Also ich habe auch 2005 angefangen WoW zu zocken und bis Ende 2011 ohne Unterbrechung des Abbos gespielt, jedoch dann merkte ich auch immermehr das mal eine Pause nötig wäre da mir doch immermehr die Lust an WoW verging. So hörte ich Ende 2011 für 9 Monate auf zu Spielen und kurz vor MoP Realese war die Lust dann wieder da. Der Realese von MoP hat natürlich einen Grossteil dazu beigetragen das die Lust zu spielen wieder da ist, aber nicht Hauptsächlich. So spielte ich bis Mitte November 2012 und kündigte mein Abbo erneut da ich bis dahin zwei Chars auf 90 und soweit bis auf die Raids (kein Raider) alles gesehen hatte. Vor einer Woche habe ich wiedermal Angefangen und meinen dritten Char auf 90 gebracht, den werde ich solange Spielen bis ich wieder merke das die Lust wieder flöten geht und wieder Anfangen wenn ich Bock habe, so einfach kann man es sich machen, wenn man WoW als Freizitbeschäftigung sieht und an keine Zeiten wegen Raids oder sonstwas gebunden ist.


Mfg


----------



## Derulu (7. Januar 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Was sonst außer einem PC-Spiel kannst oder würdet ihr kaufen wo der Typ an der Kasse sagt "OK gib deine Kohle aber das Ding gehört weiter mir" ? Ich höre.



Tut zB, so ziemlich jedes Unternehmen jeden Tag - man erwirbt ja auch nicht "das Ding" sondern ein Nutzungsrecht (einer Software) und einen Datenträger (damit man nicht "runterladen" muss)


----------



## Tidra-on (10. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tut zB, so ziemlich jedes Unternehmen jeden Tag - man erwirbt ja auch nicht "das Ding" sondern ein Nutzungsrecht (einer Software) und einen Datenträger (damit man nicht "runterladen" muss)



Ah hier sollte man vielleicht Unterscheidungen machen.
Zum einen zwischen Online Spielen, bei denen Wartung, Server, Char Speicherung etc dazu kommen, wo es durchaus sinn macht und reinen Offline Spielen die sich aber verkappt über Steam zb. online binden und man trotz eines realen Kaufs des "Dinges" auf Rechte wie Weiterverkauf etc. verzichten muss. Unter anderem stösst mir dabei übel die Acc Bindung von eigentlich reinen Offlinespielen auf. Acc weg - Spiele und damit Geld weg. Im übrigen führen gerade zb Steamspiele deine Behauptung "(damit man nicht "runterladen" muss)" ab absurdum...denn in den meisten Fällen ziehst du dir trotz Datenträger "gemütlich" das ganze Ding online.


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2013)

Bei Steam kannst du meines Wissens nach deine Spiele drekt über Steam weiter verkaufen


----------



## Tidra-on (11. Januar 2013)

Resch schrieb:


> Bei Steam kannst du meines Wissens nach deine Spiele drekt über Steam weiter verkaufen



Das wär mir neu, Steam Spiele sind an einen Account gebunden . Und Acc Verkauf ist weiterhin nicht rechtens. 
Solltest du dazu ne Quelle haben...her damit.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Januar 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ah unsinn. das klassische abo modell is tot. aber MMOs wird es weiterhin geben.


Tot ist das Modell eigentlich nicht. Das Problem ist, das die Spiele einfach nicht genug Spieler zusammen bekommen, damit sich das alte Abomodell lohnen würde. Davon können alle anderen Spieleschmieden nur träumen. Hier würde doch eher passen, dass das Genre MMO übersättigt ist. Zwar nicht tot aber einen absoluten Klassenschlager bekommt eben keiner auf die Reihe. 
Kein Spiel hat es auch nur ansatzweise geschafft soviel Spieler zusammen zu bekommen, wie Blizzards WoW schon zwei Wochen nach dem Release zusammen hatte. Und das wird wohl auch in Zukunft nichts, wenn sie die Programmierer nicht mal was wirklich revolutionäres einfallen lassen.


Resch schrieb:


> Bei Steam kannst du meines Wissens nach deine Spiele drekt über Steam weiter verkaufen


Also das würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie das gehen soll, wenn die Spiele fest an deinem Account geknüpft sind.


----------



## Tidra-on (11. Januar 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Tot ist das Modell eigentlich nicht. Das Problem ist, das die Spiele einfach nicht genug Spieler zusammen bekommen, damit sich das alte Abomodell lohnen würde. Davon können alle anderen Spieleschmieden nur träumen. Hier würde doch eher passen, dass das Genre MMO übersättigt ist. Zwar nicht tot aber einen absoluten Klassenschlager bekommt eben keiner auf die Reihe.
> Kein Spiel hat es auch nur ansatzweise geschafft soviel Spieler zusammen zu bekommen, wie Blizzards WoW schon zwei Wochen nach dem Release zusammen hatte. Und das wird wohl auch in Zukunft nichts, wenn sie die Programmierer nicht mal was wirklich revolutionäres einfallen lassen.
> 
> Also das würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie das gehen soll, wenn die Spiele fest an deinem Account geknüpft sind.




Endlich mal jemand der so sieht wie ich 
Das Problem ist tatsächlich nicht das Modell an sich. Sondern das was einem dafür angeboten wird. Es heisst immer das Wow nur das Glück hatte zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein. Und das ist absoluter Nonsens. Denn schon vor Wow gabs MMos. Dennoch hat Blizz mit Wow mehr richtig gemacht als alle andern. Und was viel wichtiger ist, sie machen es weiter besser. WoW wirkt runder, fesselt länger, und bietet deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten als der Rest. Rift mag da noch ne Ausnahme sein, die werden sich wohl auch zurecht noch auf Abo Modell halten. Aber alle andern? Die scheitern nicht daran das der Marktführer so toll ist, sondern sie zu schlecht. Mal abgesehen von den typischen Asiagrindern, habe ich alle ausprobiert (und selbst von denen einige -.-) Und ich komme nach mehr oder minder längeren Pausen immer wieder zurück zum Marktführer. Aber warum eigentlich...
Weil der Rest Schrott ist...er mag das eine oder das andere besser machen...aber in der gesamtheit...so stupide das wow prinzip auch sein mag...ist es einfach dauerhaft unterhaltsamer. Und am wichtigsten Blizz lernt dazu...Achievments, Haustiere, verkapttes Housing etc etc..... Blizz scheut sich nicht zu klauen, machts aber wenn meist schrittweise und deutlich besser als die Konkurrenz. Das wohl beste an WoW ist die gigantische frei begehbare Welt, die Addon Möglichkeiten (die natürluich ala Recount auch Nachteile haben mögen) , uvm.
Das soll nicht in einer Supi Dupi Wow Schrift ausarten, denn mir missfällt auch vieles an Wow. Aber dennoch muss auch ich als Zweifler festhalten. Das Problem der Andern ist nicht Wow sondern der Mist den sie produzieren. 

ZU Steam hab ich ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und täglich bzw. regelmäßig grüßt hier das Murmeltier.
> Ist ja nicht so - nein! - das wir solche Threads hier schon hatten.
> 
> -> z.B.  Goodbye WOW- WB RL (eines von vielen ...)
> ...


Das Problem ist halt, daß solche Threads entweder geschlossen, oder dermaßen veraltet sind, daß man allein schon für's Wiederbeleben geflamed wird... Also ist es doch egal was man macht, es ist vornherein falsch in mancher Leute Augen. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, wieso man sich über so einen Thread überhaupt noch aufregt. Dann teilt er/sie es halt Leuten mit, die er/sie nicht kennt. Vielleicht hat er/sie sich ja als Teil einer... *Community*... gefühlt (_OMG wie kann man nur!?_), und hielt es daher für adäquat mal zu erkunden, wie andere Leute aus dieser... *Community... *mit ähnlichen "_Problemen_" umgehen.
Und wenn man partout keinen Bock auf solche Threads hat, dann liest man sie halt gar nicht erst, oder tut es doch und denkt sich _stillschweigend_ seinen teil dazu, anstatt diesen unerwünschten Thread mit seiner nichts zur Sache tuenden Meinung auch noch zu pushen...


BTT: Mir ging es ziemlich ähnlich. Allerdings hatte ich mich, aufgrund eines beruflichen Paradigmenwechsels (vorübergehend von 8- auf 12-Stunden-Schichten umgestellt.. Hurrrraaa....), schon vor MoP aus dem Raid-Betrieb zurückziehen müssen. Und Raids waren schon in den letzten Monaten vor MoP eigentlich das einzige, was mich überhaupt noch ins Spiel getrieben hat - wollte die Gilde nicht im Stich lassen, da ich als 2nd tank gebraucht wurde. 
Aber mit 4 Stunden weniger Freizeit, musste ich halt die Prioritäten neu setzen, und dabei blieb WoW, oder besser gesagt Zocken im Allgemeinen, nun mal auf der Strecke. Klar, ich hätte mich auch noch ab und zu für eine oder 'ne halbe Stunde, bzw. an freien Tagen etwas länger, einloggen können um wenigstens etwas Ruf und Punkte zu farmen und mit den Gildies zu schnacken. Aber abgesehen von der Zeit, ist mir dafür dann auch das Geld zu schade.
Allerdings werde ich wohl nicht für den Rest meines Lebens 12-Stunden-Schichten schieben, und genau deshalb erlaube ich mir die Frechheit, mich noch in diesem WoW-Forum hier rumzutreiben. Denn spätestens zum nächsten Addon werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich meinen Account reaktivieren. Und dann will ich wenigstens noch up to date sein, um ggf. schnellstmöglich wieder ins Kampfgeschehen eingreifen zu können.
Übrigens hat sich seit meiner _Abstinenz_ mein _"RL_" kaum verändert. Irgendwie sind die Massen an neuen Freundschaften, unfassbar interessanten Erlebnissen, oder Regenbögen scheißenden Schmetterlingen ausgeblieben, die sich so manch ein "_Pro-RL_"-Verfechter hier von einem Ausstieg versprechen mag. Nun kann darüber spekulieren, ob es daran liegt, daß ich etwas falsch mache, oder daran, daß ich mit meinem "_RL_" so wie es auch vorher war völlig zufrieden war und bin. 
 Aber mal ehrlich, was kümmert mich das Gewäsch von Leuten, die Fremden in einem INTERNETFORUM erzählen wollen, was das wahre Leben ausmacht...
Bis denn!


----------



## Eyora (13. Januar 2013)

So ein mist, ich habe es vergessen.

Ich habe tatsächlich nach 5 Jahren WoW einfach ein anderes Spiel gespielt, ohne in jedem erdenklichen Forum einen Post zu eröffnen, was mich an WoW stört.

Damit ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen muss, schreibe ich es einfach hier hinein. 
Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, weil mich gar nicht an dem Spiel stört.
Ich möchte einfach mal eine zeit lang ein anderes Spiel spielen. Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit, werde ich WoW wieder spielen, wann allerdings weiß ich jetzt noch nicht. Das schlimmste am aufhören, war den Fragebogen von Blizzard auszufüllen, warum man sein Abo kündigt. Hatte nach Jahren mal ein Abo für einen Monat eingerichtet, da Amazone zu lange gedauert hätte, für die GTC .

Oh, ich muss ja was negatives über WoW sagen..... Diese schnellen Updates sollten aufhören, so schnell spielt doch kein normaler Mensch, wie die momentan Inhalt nachreichen, mal wieder ein Jahr Pause wäre mein Rhythmus. ...

Deshalb habe ich zwar nicht aufgehört, ist aber das negativste, was mir zu WoW einfällt.

Mein momentanes MMO ist um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht besser als WoW, es ist ein wenig anders, deshalb weiß ich nicht wie ich einen Vergleich aufbauen sollte. Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich bei meinem neuen MMORPG sehr viele Schwächen festgestellt, aber auch sehr große Stärken. Es ist aber mal einfach anders.

Ich kehre sicher zu WoW zurück, nur wann es geschieht kann ich euch nicht versprechen.

Ach mist ich bekomme nicht einmal einen Abschieds-Thread hin.

Ach wisst ihr was ich halte es wie meine Norn. "So bin ich, und so bleibe ich!" zerhackt euch doch. Ich finde WoW genauso gut wie am ersten Tag und andere MMORPG's auch. Wenn in GW2 eine Dayli-Routine auftritt, spiele ich wieder WoW bis zum nächsten Addon, usw.

Denn beide Welten sind viel zu spannend, als das ich etwas verpassen möchte. Nur SW:ToR mit seinem DLC, und ich bin nicht mal durch die normale Geschichte durch...

Früher war alles besser. Da kam alle paar Jahre ein Spiel heraus, das man spielen musste. Heutzutage weiß man ja gar nicht mehr, wo man die Zeit hernehmen sollte für so viele gute Geschichten.


----------



## riggedi (14. Januar 2013)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der so sieht wie ich


Nicht nur Du! Vertrete exakt dieselbe Meinung. Habe auch mal in einer Auszeit ein paar konkurrierende MMO´s ausprobiert, aber keins davon konnte den Langzeitspielspaß so pushen wie WOW. Alles passt zusammen: die Story, des Leveln, die unglaubliche Itemvielfalt und eine Welt, in der lediglich mal ein Ladebalken zu sehen ist, wenn man Kontinente / Inseln switched. War mir ne Zeit lang gar nicht so bewusst, aber wenn man sich mal andre Spiele antut und feststellen muss, dass alle paar "Meter" eine Zone neu lädt, bremst das das Gefühl einer großen Welt.
Mich selbst überkommt auch jedesmal ein Lächeln, wenn ich das Jammern aus der WOW Comm lesen muss, dass hier und da mal das balancing "ungerecht" zu sein scheint - auch, wenns meinen Main betrifft.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Januar 2013)

wow ist mit sicherheit kein schlechtes spiel. mittlerweile liegt mein account seit drei monaten auf eis, was aber nichts mit dem spiel ansich zu tun hat.... ok, die große masse der spieler kann ich nicht ausstehen, aber trotzdem findet man auch immer ein paar angenehme zeitgenossen. der grund für mein aufhören: ich spiele (mit pausen) seit classic und irgendwann ist die luft einfach raus.... völlig normal, würde ich behaupten. man wird eben älter, hat den höhepunkt seiner raid- "karriere" längst hinter sich gelassen und hat einfach verantwortungsvollere aufgaben, als seine zeit in einer virtuellen welt zu verbringen. sollte ich irgendwann mein rentenalter erreichen, bin ich aber wieder am start


----------



## riggedi (18. Januar 2013)

Surfer schrieb:


> sollte ich irgendwann mein rentenalter erreichen, bin ich aber wieder am start


Yeehaw - dann also bis spätestens bis zum übernächsten Addon


----------



## Moerbinho (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe es nie endgültig geschafft aufzuhören. Würde es mal auf das Phänomen World of Warcraft schieben.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (19. Januar 2013)

Moerbinho schrieb:


> Ich habe es nie endgültig geschafft aufzuhören. Würde es mal auf das Phänomen World of Warcraft schieben.



du musst deine rüstungs verkaufen/zerstören, gold verschenken, berufe verlernen und dann chars löschen. 
so hab ich das damals gemacht xD


----------



## Fusie (19. Januar 2013)

Von Classic bis in WotLk rein gespielt, und dann irgendwann eine Pause gemacht, nochmal kurz rein geschaut und dann WoW komplett deinstalliert - und bisher kein Bedarf gefühlt es nochmal zu installieren und wieder einzuloggen.
Charakter dürften wohl noch vorhanden sein, bisher bei keinem MMO meine Charakter bei einer Pause gelöscht, oder groß irgendwelche Threads dazu geschrieben.

Im Spiel natürlich von Freunden und Bekannten verabschiedet, aber damit hatte es sich auch schon.

Ich bin im Moment auch ganz zufrieden mit GW2 und TSW, in SWtoR nochmal rein geschaut, aber dank den unverständlichen Problemen bei der Reaktivierung meines Accounts, wird SWtoR auch dem WoW Weg folgen... 

In Kurzform, WoW hat Spaß gemacht, aber nun reicht es damit auch.


----------



## Merela (19. Januar 2013)

Von den MMOs, die ich bisher angespielt habe, war WWO das, wo mein Aufenthalt am kürzesten dauerte, nämlich etwa 15 Minuten.

Die Testversion bekam ich mit Diablo 3 geliefert und so beschloss ich, doch einen kurzen Blick ins Maul des geschenkten Gauls zu werfen, denn immerhin hatten mir die Warcraft-Strategiespiele bisher recht gut gefallen. Das Introvideo war sogar recht nett anzusehen, Blizzard hatte ja schon immer ein Händchen für Filmsequenzen. Da ich auch in meiner P&P-Runde öfter Zwerge gespielt habe, entschloss ich mich, auch hier einen Zwerg zu erstellen, in diesem Fall einen Jäger, für sein Volk sehr passend mit Muskete. Immerhin, die klassischen D&D-Fantasy-Rassen waren vorhanden plus einiger Neuzugänge, so dass ich dem Spiel was Rassen und Klassen angeht auch kein schlechtes Zeugnis ausstellen möchte. Sicher, die Klassen sind aus 1:1 aus D&D geklaut, aber das Rad wird auch nicht jeden Tag neu erfunden. Ich hatte auch wirklich vor, bis Level 20 zu spielen, denn soweit durfte man gratis zocken. Konnte ich aber nicht.

WoW mit den verwöhnten Augen eines mehrjährigen Aion-Spielers zu betrachten war keine gute Idee. Bis Level 2 hab ich's geschafft, dann legten meine Sinnes- und Verdauungsorgane Veto ein. Ich könnte mich hier ja nun detailiert über den Pixelbrei auslassen, den man dort selbst auf höchsten Einstellungen präsentiert bekommt, einschließlich der Ähnlichkeit zu dem, was wohl aus meinem Mund gekommen wäre, hätte ich noch länger weitergespielt, aber belassen wirs damit zu sagen, dass ich keine Lust habe, einen hässlichen Charakter durch eine hässliche Welt zu steuern. Eine möglicherweise große, gebalancte, hässliche Welt mit einem guten Skillsystem, mag ja alles sein.


----------



## heiduei (19. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> WoW mit den verwöhnten Augen eines mehrjährigen Aion-Spielers zu betrachten war keine gute Idee. Bis Level 2 hab ich's geschafft, dann legten meine Sinnes- und Verdauungsorgane Veto ein. Ich könnte mich hier ja nun detailiert über den Pixelbrei auslassen, den man dort selbst auf höchsten Einstellungen präsentiert bekommt, einschließlich der Ähnlichkeit zu dem, was wohl aus meinem Mund gekommen wäre, hätte ich noch länger weitergespielt, aber belassen wirs damit zu sagen, dass ich keine Lust habe, einen hässlichen Charakter durch eine hässliche Welt zu steuern. Eine möglicherweise große, gebalancte, hässliche Welt mit einem guten Skillsystem, mag ja alles sein.



Ja, dafür gibt es genug andere, die AION für grottenhässlich halten. 

Aber sei doch mal ehrlich, was erwartest du von 'ner Engine, die 1998 frisch programmiert wurde ? 
Davon abgesehen ist die Grafik von WoW eigentlich ziemlich gut, die Atmosphäre ist in so gut wie allen Gebieten sehr stimmig und schön !
Aber wenn man sich wegen "Pixelbrei" beschwert, sollte man eigentlich garnicht mit zocken anfangen, da viele gute Spiele keine ultrageile Grafik haben.
(Liegt natürlich auch an der "aktuellen" Konsolengeneration)


----------



## Merela (19. Januar 2013)

Na ja, also die Grafik von Aion kann man nicht ernsthaft mit der von WoW vergleichen. Auch wenn die Umgebungsgrafik nicht mehr mit der von Guild Wars 2, Secret World und Tera mithalten kann. Aber die von WoW ist selbst für 1998 nicht gut, vor allem die Charaktergrafik. Stimmungsvoll war an WoW für mich rein gar nichts, aber ja, Stimmung ist generell eine subjektive Sache. Hohe Erwartungen hatte ich in WoW nie, ich hatte es zumindest nie für eine Alternative zu Aion oder Guild Wars 2 gehalten. Ich wollte es mir aber auch einmal ansehen, um evtl. verstehen zu können, warum sich dieses Spiel immer noch so gut verkauft. Vielleicht, weil doch viele Leute darin Charaktere haben, in die sie Jahre Spielzeit und viel Herzblut gesteckt haben und eine Community, in die sie stark eingebunden sind. Was einem Neueinsteiger dieses Spiel bieten könnte, kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen.


----------



## mert90 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe, wieder gerade angefangen WoW zu spielen und es einfach schön, auch die Grafik, verstehe nicht was alle mit dem Grafik haben O_o ?  Das problem im anderen MMOPRG ist, das sie viel Energie auf Grafik setzen, aber was bringt mir die Grafik, wenn der Inhalt und Gameplay beschissen ist!


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2013)

Die Grafik von WoW ist einfach stimmig für das ganze Setting.

Außerdem versucht Blizzard auch, Spieler mit älteren Rechnern zu halten. Für andere MMOs muss man ja erstmal einen neuen Rechner anschaffen. Aber bei WoW kann man auch mit einem 5 Jahre alten PC (noch) spielen


----------



## Merela (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Setting zur Grafik passt, danke ich sämtlichen Göttern, dass ich von der Geschichte nach Warcraft 3 nichts mehr weiß.

Ältere Rechner sind bei einem Mainstream-Produkt natürlich ein Argument, die Grafik schlicht zu halten, ob sie allerdings schlichter als bei Browser und Handyspiele sein muss und dazu noch die Verwirrung der Farben bracht, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Fusie (20. Januar 2013)

Ist wohl schlicht eine Frage des Geschmackes, ich denke es gibt auch genug Spieler die den asiatisch angehauchten MMOs wie AION rein gar nichts abgewinnen können. 

AION ist zudem auch ein Spiel, das ich nicht anfassen werde... erst hat NCSaft TABULA RASA an die Wand gefahren, und danach wollte man gut Wetter mit AION Codes machen, nein Danke. 

Ich hatte mit der Grafik bei WoW nie Probleme, hat soweit ganz gut dazu gepasst, aber irgendwann ist einfach die Luft raus und dann zieht man weiter.


----------



## Merela (20. Januar 2013)

Ich behaupte nicht, dass Aion perfekt ist, nur, dass es den besten Charakter-Editor hat. Man kann damit asiatische Charaktere erschaffen, die jedem Final Fantasy zur Ehre gereichen würden, aber auch Charaktere mit durchaus westlich angehauchtem äußerem. Im Großen und Ganzen könnte man sagen verwestlichter Anime-Stil mit sehr vielen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Auch was Rüstung und Waffen angeht, gibts von pseudo-mittelalterlicher Ritterrüstung bis Dessous alles, was das Herz oder mitunter auch andere Organe begehren. Die Umgebungsgrafik sieht auch recht gut aus, jedenfalls zu gut, als dass man, wenn man sie mal gewöhnt ist, die von WoW noch verträgt.

Aion hat seine größten Schwächen im Questdesign, im Droplotto in den Instanzen, im völlig nervtötenden Sockel- und Verzauberungssystem und in einer katastrophal unfairen PVP-Komponente. Was das Gameplay angeht, spiel ich inzwischen auch lieber GW 2, allerdings ändert das nichts an der Bedeutung, die mein Aion-Hauptcharakter für mich hat, weshalb ich Aion auch nie den Rücken kehren werde.

An der WoW-Grafik war halt so gar nichts, was mir irgendwie gefallen würde. Dass ichs mal angespielt habe, bereue ich nicht, zumindest weiß ich nun, warum es kein Spiel für mich ist.


----------



## Revan76 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe diesen Monat, nach nunmehr 3 Jahren aufgehört. 
Voller Vorfreude auf MOP, konnte ich mich nicht (mehr) motivieren, einen Twink auf 90 zu bringen. Geschweige denn, die Daylies regelmäßig zu machen. (mit dem Main)
Einen Pandaren Mönch hatte ich in kürzester Zeit (als Heal) auf 85 aber dann nie wieder angerührt. 
Mit meiner Gilde, mit der wir recht aktiv und erfolgreich DS geraidet haben (bis ich Todesschwinge nicht mehr sehen konnte) starteten wir die neuen Raids. Doch nichts konnte mich mehr motivieren. Es macht mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr und wenn, hat es mir mehr Spaß bereitet, einen neuen Char anzufangen, als das Endgame und 1 mio Daylies zu bestreiten. 

Die Grafikkritik der Allgemeinheit, kann ich nachvollziehen. Auch wenn es mir nicht so wichtig war, ist dir Grafik einfach weit zurück. Das Argument, dass somit das Spiel auf alten Rechnern läuft, ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Auf win 95 sollte auch der Letzte umgestiegen sein. *ironieaus*

Ja! WoW macht vieles richtig, dennoch auch vieles verkehrt. Ja, es ist irgendwie noch das (wahrscheinlich) beste MMO aber für mich überwiegen mittlerweile die defizite und daraus resultierene Langeweile. 
Werde ich wiederkommen? Keine Ahnung. Zurzeit für mich nicht vorstellbar. Vielleicht beim nächsten Adon. 

Euch natürlich weiterhin viel Spaß. Und hört auf euch gegenseitig Meinungen aufzuzwängen. Ist alles subjektiv und muss jeder für sich entscheiden! 

Cheerio!


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist eben die neue Generation der Spieler. Die kennen sich mit Buchstaben-Zahlen-Kombinationen, die die Power ihrer Grafikkarte verrraten, aus und wenn ein Spiel mal etwas älter ist, die tolle Grafikkarte nicht ausgereizt wird, dann ist es eben ein Scheißspiel.


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

Mit 34 würde ich mich nicht gerade zur neuen Generation der Spieler zählen. Woher du die Unterstellung nimmst, dass ich mich besonders für Buchstaben-Zahlenkombinationen interessieren würde, ist mir auch nicht klar, ebenso wie der Trugschluss, ich würde mich so wie du das bei der Namensgebung tust bei Spielerezensionen der Fäkalsprache befleißigen. Oder willst du nur sagen, dass deine Fantasie so rege ist, dass du dich nicht an Krücken wie Spielgrafik klammern musst.


----------



## BannMagnet (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> Ich behaupte nicht, dass Aion perfekt ist, nur, dass es den besten Charakter-Editor hat. Man kann damit asiatische Charaktere erschaffen, die jedem Final Fantasy zur Ehre gereichen würden, aber auch Charaktere mit durchaus westlich angehauchtem äußerem. Im Großen und Ganzen könnte man sagen verwestlichter Anime-Stil mit sehr vielen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Auch was Rüstung und Waffen angeht, gibts von pseudo-mittelalterlicher Ritterrüstung bis Dessous alles, was das Herz oder mitunter auch andere Organe begehren. Die Umgebungsgrafik sieht auch recht gut aus, jedenfalls zu gut, als dass man, wenn man sie mal gewöhnt ist, die von WoW noch verträgt.
> 
> Aion hat seine größten Schwächen im Questdesign, im Droplotto in den Instanzen, im völlig nervtötenden Sockel- und Verzauberungssystem und in einer katastrophal unfairen PVP-Komponente. Was das Gameplay angeht, spiel ich inzwischen auch lieber GW 2, allerdings ändert das nichts an der Bedeutung, die mein Aion-Hauptcharakter für mich hat, weshalb ich Aion auch nie den Rücken kehren werde.
> 
> An der WoW-Grafik war halt so gar nichts, was mir irgendwie gefallen würde. Dass ichs mal angespielt habe, bereue ich nicht, zumindest weiß ich nun, warum es kein Spiel für mich ist.



Also ist es ein gutes Spiel weil die Umgebungsgrafik gut ist und man die Titten der weiblichen Charaktere so richtig zur Geltung bringen kann. Der Rest, lt. dir das gesamte Gameplay, ist Müll aber Aion ein tolles Spiel.
Janeisklar.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Januar 2013)

Thema Wow - AION.

Hab Aion auch mal n Monat gekauft und gespielt. Schön an sich gemacht, Fliegen getestet, Instanzen (Solo) usw, mal 2 Chars probiert (Tank und Fernkampf) und die Welt angeschaut.
Die ist schon sehr schön gemacht.

Ich bin dann wieder zu WoW, und die Graphik dort ist zwar nicht edel - aber es "fühlt" sich flüssiger an. Schon allein die 3-Waffenschwung-Angriffe... Final Fantasy war das rundenbasierend OK, aber ... ich möchte Aktion/Reaktion gefühlt in der Hand. Ging garnicht.

Nach jetzt F2P kann jeder ja reinschauen und entsprechend schnuppern - schlecht ist es nicht, Vorredner haben schon Plus/Minus erwähnt.


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Also ist es ein gutes Spiel weil die Umgebungsgrafik gut ist und man die Titten der weiblichen Charaktere so richtig zur Geltung bringen kann. Der Rest, lt. dir das gesamte Gameplay, ist Müll aber Aion ein tolles Spiel.
> Janeisklar.



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## riggedi (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> Aion hat seine größten Schwächen im Questdesign, im Droplotto in den Instanzen, im völlig nervtötenden Sockel- und Verzauberungssystem und in einer katastrophal unfairen PVP-Komponente. Was das Gameplay angeht, spiel ich inzwischen auch lieber GW 2, allerdings ändert das nichts an der Bedeutung, die mein Aion-Hauptcharakter für mich hat, weshalb ich Aion auch nie den Rücken kehren werde.


Soviel dazu. Hab Aion auch schon mal angetestet. Fand die Grafik ja auch ganz gut, aber das Gameplay ist einfach nur Murks. Und da bringts mir auch nix, wenn ich mir stundenlang einen Charakter zu Anfang basteln kann.


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

Als RPler seh ich das etwas anders, da sind die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für mich schon ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium und auch einer der Hauptmotivationsfaktoren, da ich mit dem Charakter ja nicht nur eine Ansammlungen von Werten, sondern auch eine Geschichte jenseits des Kampagnenhintergrunds verbinde. Mir ist aber auch klar, dass nicht alle Spieler ihre Präferenzen so setzen wie ich, weshalb ich auch verstehe, wenn viele, vor allem PVP-Spieler, mit Aion weniger zufrieden sind, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass Aion in Magazinen bisher, für mich unverständlich, um PVP-Bereich, recht gut bewertet wurde.

Wollte das ganze hier im Grunde auch nicht zu einer Diskussion über Aion machen, nur sagen, dass WoW für Spieler, die auf Grafikqualität, wie man sie aus Aion kennt, wert legen nicht geeignet ist.

WoW ist halt eher was für Spieler, die vor allem die Zahlen hinter dem Charakter sehen und an Werten interessiert sind und nicht der visuellen Repräsentation eines Charakters.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> WoW ist halt eher was für Spieler, die vor allem die Zahlen hinter dem Charakter sehen und an Werten interessiert sind und nicht der visuellen Repräsentation eines Charakters.


Die Präsentation in WoW finde ich sehr wohl gelungen und ich sage das als jemand, der auf Optik ansonsten recht viel Wert legt, egal ob in Spiel oder Film. Natürlich darf man nicht die generelle Technik hernehmen, das ist alles hoffnungslos veraltet. Aber wann hat in einem Spiel von Blizzard je die Technik gezählt? Kein Mensch spielt Starcraft, weil es so geil aussieht. Warcraft (3) ist nicht so zeitlos, weil es Crysis Konkurrenz macht. Und selbst das vielgescholtene Diablo 3 stellt grafisch das derzeitige Maß der ARPGs dar, obwohl es rein technisch nicht herausragend daherkommt. Ja ihr könnt jetzt spotten, aber es ist wie es ist.

Warum? Die Blizzard-Spiele faszinieren immer durch ihr Gesamtbild, durch das Artdesign. Und das ist in WoW unvergleichbar stimmig, egal ob in Nagrand, auf Kezan, im Tal der Ewigen Blüten oder in Eiskrone. Was ist schon die gelackte, aber vollkommen austauschbare Hochglanzoptik eines neueren MMOs dagegen? Was macht optisch denn Age of Conan einzigartig? Was Aion? Was Guild Wars? Die Spiele sehen allesamt sehr gut aus, aber so einprägsam wie WoW werden sie in hundert Jahren nicht. Was bringt der beste Editor, wenn die Charaktere im Grunde immer dieselben seelenlosen Kleiderpuppen sind? Vielleicht spricht daraus ein wenig der Fanboy, das lasse ich mir gern unterstellen.

Aber wer WoW auf die Technik reduziert der sollte nochmal in sich gehen.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Januar 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die Präsentation in WoW finde ich sehr wohl gelungen und ich sage das als jemand, der auf Optik ansonsten recht viel Wert legt, egal ob in Spiel oder Film. Natürlich darf man nicht die generelle Technik hernehmen, das ist alles hoffnungslos veraltet. Aber wann hat in einem Spiel von Blizzard je die Technik gezählt? Kein Mensch spielt Starcraft, weil es so geil aussieht. Warcraft (3) ist nicht so zeitlos, weil es Crysis Konkurrenz macht. Und selbst das vielgescholtene Diablo 3 stellt grafisch das derzeitige Maß der ARPGs dar, obwohl es rein technisch nicht herausragend daherkommt. Ja ihr könnt jetzt spotten, aber es ist wie es ist.
> 
> Warum? Die Blizzard-Spiele faszinieren immer durch ihr Gesamtbild, durch das Artdesign. Und das ist in WoW unvergleichbar stimmig, egal ob in Nagrand, auf Kezan, im Tal der Ewigen Blüten oder in Eiskrone. Was ist schon die gelackte, aber vollkommen austauschbare Hochglanzoptik eines neueren MMOs dagegen? Was macht optisch denn Age of Conan einzigartig? Was Aion? Was Guild Wars? Die Spiele sehen allesamt sehr gut aus, aber so einprägsam wie WoW werden sie in hundert Jahren nicht. Was bringt der beste Editor, wenn die Charaktere im Grunde immer dieselben seelenlosen Kleiderpuppen sind? Vielleicht spricht daraus ein wenig der Fanboy, das lasse ich mir gern unterstellen.
> 
> Aber wer WoW auf die Technik reduziert der sollte nochmal in sich gehen.



Amen Bruder


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

In Aion oder GW 2 ist jeder Charakter einzigartig. Meine Kritik an WoW betrifft in erster Linie den Stil und *NICHT DIE TECHNIK!* Ich mag Sacred 1 oder Neverwinter Nights ja auch noch, obwohl sie technisch veraltet sind. Die Klötzchenfiguren von WoW wirken für mich wie lieblos hingerotzt. Wenn meine Gladiatorin in Aion die Iollu-Anhöhe überblickt, erzählt dieses Bild in meinem Kopf eine Geschichte, wie sie in ihre Jugend zurückdenkt in der das ganze Land so schön war... Wenn mein Zwergenjäger seine Muskete auf Banditen ansetzt, wirkt es wie ein Playmobil-Weihnachtsmann der versucht nicht wie die verstreuten Bausteine zu stolpern, aber eine Geschichte erzählt dieses Bild für mich nicht.

Die Gestaltung hat mir bei den Warcraft-Strategiespielen noch gefallen, dort wirkten zumindest die Artworks noch irgendwie stimmig, aber WoW wirkt wie das Kinderprogramm auf einem beliebigen deutschen Privatsender. Was nicht heisst, dass ich damit unterstellen möchte, alle WoW-Spieler wären kindliche Gemüter, nur, dass das meine erste optische Assoziation ist.

Starcraft 1+2 habe ich auch gespielt und recht gut gefunden, aber bei Strategiespielen messe ich der Optik lange nicht die selbe Bedeutung zu, wie bei MMORPGs. Starcraft gewinnt sicher keine Schönheitspreis, aber die Story und auch das Balancing der Fraktionen waren sehr gut.


----------



## Gwynethey (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> In Aion oder GW 2 ist jeder Charakter einzigartig.



Definitiv nein. Dafür gibt es dann doch nicht genug Auswahl. Und ob die Augenbrauen jetzt einen mm weiter oben oder unten sind.. naja. Im Endeffekt sehen alle Chars, die einigermaßen gut aussehen, auch fast alle gleich aus. Das ist in Aion und GW2 nicht anders als in WoW. Die einzigen Unterschiede bestehen darin, dass die Charaktere besser aussehen und es sich auf etwas mehr Möglichkeiten verteilt. Alles was wirklich einzigartig ist sieht in GW2 und Aion auch einfach nur daneben so aus, dass es kaum wer freiwillig spielen will. Die Charaktere sind am Ende deutlich weniger individuell, als man zu erst dachte.

Man verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich spiele gerne mal GW2 und Aion fand ich damals auch echt hübsch und hatte Spaß beim Char erstellen. Aber wenn hinter dieser hübschen Fassade nicht viel steckt, dann hält mich das auch nicht in einem Spiel.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die Präsentation in WoW finde ich sehr wohl gelungen und ich sage das als jemand, der auf Optik ansonsten recht viel Wert legt, egal ob in Spiel oder Film. Natürlich darf man nicht die generelle Technik hernehmen, das ist alles hoffnungslos veraltet. Aber wann hat in einem Spiel von Blizzard je die Technik gezählt? Kein Mensch spielt Starcraft, weil es so geil aussieht. Warcraft (3) ist nicht so zeitlos, weil es Crysis Konkurrenz macht. Und selbst das vielgescholtene Diablo 3 stellt grafisch das derzeitige Maß der ARPGs dar, obwohl es rein technisch nicht herausragend daherkommt. Ja ihr könnt jetzt spotten, aber es ist wie es ist.
> 
> Warum? Die Blizzard-Spiele faszinieren immer durch ihr Gesamtbild, durch das Artdesign. Und das ist in WoW unvergleichbar stimmig, egal ob in Nagrand, auf Kezan, im Tal der Ewigen Blüten oder in Eiskrone. Was ist schon die gelackte, aber vollkommen austauschbare Hochglanzoptik eines neueren MMOs dagegen? Was macht optisch denn Age of Conan einzigartig? Was Aion? Was Guild Wars? Die Spiele sehen allesamt sehr gut aus, aber so einprägsam wie WoW werden sie in hundert Jahren nicht. Was bringt der beste Editor, wenn die Charaktere im Grunde immer dieselben seelenlosen Kleiderpuppen sind? Vielleicht spricht daraus ein wenig der Fanboy, das lasse ich mir gern unterstellen.
> 
> Aber wer WoW auf die Technik reduziert der sollte nochmal in sich gehen.




Da kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich bin eigentlich auch so, dass ich bei einem Spiel sehr viel Wert auf die Grafik lege. WoW finde ich trotzdem gelungen.


Mal so zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ich spiele WoW seit BC und ware NIE ein aktiver Raider oder sonst was. Mal hier mal da, einfach Spaß haben. Ebenfalls war ich auch nie süchtig, auch wenn ich vielleicht mal ein paar Tage übertrieben habe. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich unzählige Pausen (mal kurze, mal lamnge) hinter mir habe und das nie irgendwo mitteilen musste. Auch habe ich mich selten über irgendwas in WoW beschwert. Ich spiele, wenn ich Lust drauf habe.. wenn nicht, mach ich eine Pause. Dadurch ist es für mich heute noch so, dass ich im Spiel eigentlich immer Spaß habe. Natürlich kann ich nicht viele Erfolge vorweisen und habe bei MoP noch nicht mal lvl 90.. (da ich erst seit Kurzem wieder spiele) .. aber.. naja, aus dem Alter bin ich vielleicht einfach raus. Mich stört das nicht.


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

Gwynethey schrieb:


> Definitiv nein. Dafür gibt es dann doch nicht genug Auswahl. Und ob die Augenbrauen jetzt einen mm weiter oben oder unten sind.. naja. Im Endeffekt sehen alle Chars, die einigermaßen gut aussehen, auch fast alle gleich aus. Das ist in Aion und GW2 nicht anders als in WoW. Die einzigen Unterschiede bestehen darin, dass die Charaktere besser aussehen und es sich auf etwas mehr Möglichkeiten verteilt. Alles was wirklich einzigartig ist sieht in GW2 und Aion auch einfach nur daneben so aus, dass es kaum wer freiwillig spielen will. Die Charaktere sind am Ende deutlich weniger individuell, als man zu erst dachte.
> 
> Man verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich spiele gerne mal GW2 und Aion fand ich damals auch echt hübsch und hatte Spaß beim Char erstellen. Aber wenn hinter dieser hübschen Fassade nicht viel steckt, dann hält mich das auch nicht in einem Spiel.
> 
> ...



Ganz klar nein. In habe in 3 Jahren Aion nicht einen Charakter gesehen, der meinen Charakter nur im Ansatz ähnlich gewesen wäre. Du kannst dem Spiel ja vieles unterstellen, aber dass die Charaktere austauschbar wären, ist das letzte, das irgendwie in Ansätzen mit der Wahrheit im Einklang wäre. Wenn von meinen Charakteren jemand behauptet, sie hätten hübsche Fassaden aber wären im Grunde austauschbar, so fasse ich dies als persönliche Beleidigung auf. Und ich merke inzwischen, dass dieses Forum wohl doch nichts für mich ist...


----------



## Gwynethey (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> Ganz klar nein. In habe in 3 Jahren Aion nicht einen Charakter gesehen, der meinen Charakter nur im Ansatz ähnlich gewesen wäre. Du kannst dem Spiel ja vieles unterstellen, aber dass die Charaktere austauschbar wären, ist das letzte, das irgendwie in Ansätzen mit der Wahrheit im Einklang wäre. Wenn von meinen Charakteren jemand behauptet, sie hätten hübsche Fassaden aber wären im Grunde austauschbar, so fasse ich dies als persönliche Beleidigung auf. Und ich merke inzwischen, dass dieses Forum wohl doch nichts für mich ist...



Na, dann hast du wohl ein andres Aion gespielt als ich.
Du kannst dich von mir aus persönlich beleidigt fühlen - auch wenn das mit Sicherheit nicht meine Absicht war und mich ziemlich nachdenklich stimmt..    immerhin sprechen wir hier über einen Haufen Pixel, aber es sei ganz dir überlassen - aber was ich zumindest von dem Charakter auf deinem Profilbild sehe, habe ich so schon x mal gesehen. Tut mir leid.

Edit:
Ich gehe mich dann auch mal beleidigt fühlen, weil du ein Spiel, welches für mich 1a ist und damit auch meine Charaktere als "Pixelbrei" bezeichnet hast. Und hässlich.
Mh.


----------



## Loina (21. Januar 2013)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] habe in 3 Jahren Aion nicht einen Charakter gesehen, der meinen Charakter nur im Ansatz ähnlich gewesen wäre. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
dann sollte aion mal die funktion "moggen" ausschalten,dann siehste in der hauptstadt glaub in 10 sek den gleichen spieler.


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

OK, das wars. Ein Forum, in dem ein einzigartiger Charakter, den ich mit viel Hingabe und einer langen Geschichte so beleidigt wird, werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr frequentieren. Lebe wohl, Buffed.de!


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> Mit 34 würde ich mich nicht gerade zur neuen Generation der Spieler zählen. Woher du die Unterstellung nimmst, dass ich mich besonders für Buchstaben-Zahlenkombinationen interessieren würde, ist mir auch nicht klar, ebenso wie der Trugschluss, ich würde mich so wie du das bei der Namensgebung tust bei Spielerezensionen der Fäkalsprache befleißigen. Oder willst du nur sagen, dass deine Fantasie so rege ist, dass du dich nicht an Krücken wie Spielgrafik klammern musst.



Mein Beitrag war ganz allgemein gerichtet. Warum du dich angesprochen fühlst und warum du eine umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für kleine süße Wonneproppen als Fäkalsprache abwertest, weißt wohl nur du allein. Wird aber seinen Grund haben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> OK, das wars. Ein Forum, in dem ein einzigartiger Charakter, den ich mit viel Hingabe und einer langen Geschichte so beleidigt wird, werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr frequentieren. Lebe wohl, Buffed.de!



Das gleiche können die ganzen WoW-Spieler auch über ihre Chars sagen. Jeder, der über längere Zeit einen Char spielt, verbindet etwas mit dem Char. Du "beleidigst" auch alle anderen, weil du sie als "Playmobil" bezeichnest.

Dass du WoW nicht magst, wissen wir seit deinem ersten Post hier.

Der Grafikstil von WoW ist im Zusammenspiel mit dem WoW-Setting passend.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> OK, das wars. Ein Forum, in dem ein einzigartiger Charakter, den ich mit viel Hingabe und einer langen Geschichte so beleidigt wird, werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr frequentieren. Lebe wohl, Buffed.de!


........wo ist mein Schreikissen (wer Günter Grünwald kennt)...


----------



## Gwynethey (21. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wird's ein bisschen.. strange. Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein.. .

Aber ich schließ mich  kaepteniglo an und geh mal mit meinem Pixelbrei spielen.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> OK, das wars. Ein Forum, in dem ein einzigartiger Charakter, den ich mit viel Hingabe und einer langen Geschichte so beleidigt wird, werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr frequentieren. Lebe wohl, Buffed.de!



Ach Gottchen......


----------



## Shelung (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich sag es mal so. 

Aion war für mich der grund sehr sehr schnell wieder zu WOW zurück zu kehren xD

Ich habs zum release gespielt und auf lvl 24 konnte ich nur noch grinden um hoch zu kommen. Dann war ich endlich 25 und dann wars mir zu blöd ^^



Man kann sagen was man will aber meiner Meinung nach gibts kein MMO was so gut aufgebaut ist.  Viel Inhalt, leicht für einsteiger, bietet viel auf max lvl und das lvln allgemein ist einfach genial. Diese massen an events usw...


Das sage ich obwohl ich seid wochen kein wow mehr spiele... leider ^^


----------



## riggedi (22. Januar 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag war ganz allgemein gerichtet. Warum du dich angesprochen fühlst und warum du eine umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für kleine süße Wonneproppen als Fäkalsprache abwertest, weißt wohl nur du allein. Wird aber seinen Grund haben.


Glaube, es meinte deinen Namen hier im Forum, Herr Hosenschisser


----------



## Mugdol (22. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> OK, das wars. Ein Forum, in dem ein einzigartiger Charakter, den ich mit viel Hingabe und einer langen Geschichte so beleidigt wird, werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr frequentieren. Lebe wohl, Buffed.de!



Wenn man so übertrieben reagiert, weil andere nicht die gleiche Meinung haben (und das nichtmals wirklich beleidigend war), dann hat man glaube ich ganz andere Probleme...


----------



## Bandit 1 (22. Januar 2013)

Merela schrieb:


> OK, das wars. Ein Forum, in dem ein einzigartiger Charakter, den ich mit viel Hingabe und einer langen Geschichte so beleidigt wird, werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr frequentieren. Lebe wohl, Buffed.de!



Ich suche immer noch die Beleidigungen...

Na egal


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Januar 2013)

riggedi schrieb:


> Glaube, es meinte deinen Namen hier im Forum, Herr Hosenschisser



Richtig! Mein Name = umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für kleine süße Wonneproppen.


----------



## riggedi (23. Januar 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Richtig! Mein Name = umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für kleine süße Wonneproppen.


Jap, nur wird situativ dieser Begriff auch genutzt, wenn man jmd als Angsthase bezeichnet beispielsweise. Aber ist ja auch egal. Das Messer ist ausm Rücken und wir atmen alle wieder tief ein, wie Mrs. Onyxia.


----------



## Irjana (4. Juni 2013)

Auch ich habe vor rund einem Monat mit WoW aufgehört.
Nur so einfach wegzukommen ist es nicht, was in meinem Fall auch an der Gilde ligt - zum einen mag ich einen großteil der Leute zum andern bin ich ja in unsere GW2 Abteilung als Offi tätig.
Was mich zum aufhörten bewegt hat war zum einen der (damals) bevorstehende Patch 5.3 aber auch das WoW immer anspruchsloser wurde. Viele sagen ja schon das WoW zu WotLK anspruchslos war, für mich hat sich das alles noch um einiges verschlimmert.
Dazu die -eigentlich- bessere Grafik die meine ich ende Cata dazu kam, das hat auch sehr viel zerstöht. Genauso das Berufe skillen ein Witz wurde, oder ich nicht mehr zu Lehrer muss um neu Skills zu lehrnen.
Bin froh das ich mit meinen Hexer damals noch die Mount und Dämonenquest machen durfte, sind auch alle rausgepacht worden.

Das erste mal wollte ich nach rund einem Jahr aussteigen, aber ich aber doch immer einen Grund gefunden weiter zu machen. Nun sind mittlerweile blad 3 Jahre die ich mit dem Spiel verbracht habe.
Dennoch verbinde ich viel schöne Erinnerungen. Sei es die ersten Epics (in irgend einer low Level Inni) oder später die Raids - auch wenn nicht alle Content waren.
Die Erfolge im PvE und PvP sowie einige Wellt Ereignisse/Bosse.
Die ganzen Karakter die ich offt in mühseliger Arbeit -da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine Erbstücke hatte- hochgespielt habe. Es sind immer hin 12 Stück geworden von diversen gelöschten möchte ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
Die zwei CE Boxen die neben den drei Standart Editionen, zwei Gamecardverpackug sowie der WoW Mausverpackung mein Regal schmücken.
Sogar die eine oder ander RL Freundschaft.

Aber auch einige negative Erfahrungen blieben mir nicht erspar.
Zum Beispiel als ich -noch zu Cata- teils 15h/Tag online war um alle Mögliche zu erledigen, egal wie Sinnvoll es war.
Teils in der Arbeit zur Frühstücks- und Mittagspause mit dem Handy alle möglichen WoW Seiten gecheckt habe ob es etwas neus gibt.
Arbeitsbedingt oder so teils Freitag Abend WoW gestartet und erst am Sonntag früh aufgehört hebe.

Möchte nicht sagen, dass ich nie wider zurück kehren werde. Denke die Meisten wissen das so etwas schwierig möglich ist.


----------



## garak111 (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Irjana,
ich erlaube mir einfach mal etwas zu erwidern, obwohl es mir fern liegt, jemanden beeinflussen zu wollen.
Ja, die Leute um einen herum vermisst man sicherlich, insbesondere, wenn man gemeinsam Spaß hatte. Ich selber geniesse auch die Gespräche und das Gelache mit den Freunden im TS. WOW muss nicht nur ein Spielen seines Chars in einer virtuellen Welt sein. Mit seinen Freunden wird es zu einem gemeinsamen Erlebnis mit allen Hochs und (leider) auch Tiefs. Da du seit 3 Jahren WOW spielst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du mit LK zu WOW gestossen bist. Somit hast du das gesamte Klassik und auch BC - was von vielen als das Hoch des WOW betrachtet wird - nicht erlebt. Ich selber spiele ohne Unterbechung seit Klassik meine Chars und glaube somit reichliche Erfahrung mit WOW gemacht zu haben.
Somit zu deinen Kritikpunkten:

1. Berufe
Damit hat WOW schon immer große Probleme gehabt. Ich lass mal die Sammelberufe außer acht , sondern gehe nur auf die Herstellungsberufe ein. Es war für alle HErstellungsberufe extrem langwierig und teuer auf Skill 300 zu kommen, und bei keinem Beruf konntest du etwas herstellen (vom Lehrer beigebracht), was dich richtig verbessern konnte. Die guten Rezepte droppten im Raid bzw. sehr selten auch in manchen Instanzen. In BC konnten man gute Sachen herstellen, (Schneider) die man auch längere Zeit tragen konnte, auch wenn man in Loots in einem Raid bekommen hat. Ab LK wurden die Berufe wieder total uninteressant (abgesehen von dem Berufsbonus). In Cata und MOP hat sich daran nichts verändert. Einzig das Hochskillen der Berufe ist extrem einfach geworden. Ich möchte aber keinesfalls mehr wie zu Klassik und BC wochenlang Mats farmen gehen, jetzt erachte ich das Diebstahl meiner Zeit, damals fand ich es gut  Ich will gar nicht über angeln oder kochen reden. In Klassik und BC eine reine Zeitverschwendung ohne sinnvolle Zugewinne für deinen Char. Mit Mop und Cata endlich sinnvoll in das Spiel integriert, insbesondere durch die Ackerbauern in MOP.

2. Anspruchslosigkeit
Ich glaube mal eher, WOW war damals anspruchsloser als jetzt. Wochenlanges verprügeln von Mop um Mats zu bekommen, ist nicht anspruchsvoll sondern sinnfreie Betätigung. Ist genauso anspruchsvoll/sinnfrei, wie jetzt 1000 Tägliche erfüllen zu können. Mag sein, dass in Klassik und BC die Instanzen schwieriger waren wie in LK, Cata und Mop, die Raids waren aber früher auch nicht schwieriger als jetzt, eher langweiliger, da es sehr wenig unterschiedliche Bossmechaniken gab. Empfinde die Bosse jetzt durchwegs anspruchsvoller als früher. Und man darf bitte nicht die Raids im Raidfinder mit den normalen Raid verwechseln. Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie der LfR zu Klassikzeiten aussehen hätte können. Stupides dDrücken einer Taste bis der Boss fällt. Bewegung war bei den meisten Bossen unwesentlich, Adds selten. Tank und spank. Es reden allerdings immer viele, das das Niveau ständig sinkt und man lässt sich davon anstecken. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad kann heute jeder selber bestimmen, dass war früher nicht möglich. Ich selber hab absolut keine Lust, Bosse in hc zu legen. Die Zeiten, wo ich täglich stundenlang on war, waren schön (damals), aber heute genieße ich die Stunden wo ich on sein will, aber nicht muss. Somit habe ich nichts in hc verloren und beschwere mich auch nicht.


----------

